# I need a theme name for this collection..



## NancyMoranG (Sep 7, 2016)

at my volunteer job on Cape Cod, the Ranger asked me to fill some wall space for the last 6 weeks of the season. Last year I did 'Birds of Cape Cod Canal' . 
The guy who had May-Sept this year  had great long exposure night shots, and he took them down Tuesday. 
I thought I would do daytime colors. 
I came up with Gold, Silver, Bronze, Red, White, Blue, and varied colors arranged on the wall.
Now, I don't know what to call it or 'advertise' as on the Canal Facebook page? Any help?
She enlarged them and are in plastic frames, so yes, there is a lot of reflection...
I am adding verbiage / history of the photo this week.
Thanks.


----------



## PersistentNomad (Sep 7, 2016)

It doesn't appear that there is any unifying theme within the collection, aside from that they are all local Cape Cod images (I assume). So maybe something like "Snap Local" to play on the phrase of Shop Local...?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 7, 2016)

Yea it's making it hard to 'name' . It's almost like street photography, which I do NOT do....
These are all colors of the Cape Cod Canal. Gold emblem, silver bridge, bronze statue etc....
? Paint the Canal by Color? 
Or maybe not name it but make a headline statement like, 'Gold, silver and bronze on our Canal? How about red, white and blue? Where would you find ....
??


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 7, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> Yea it's making it hard to 'name' . It's almost like street photography, which I do NOT do....
> These are all colors of the Cape Cod Canal. Gold emblem, silver bridge, bronze statue etc....
> ? Paint the Canal by Color?
> Or maybe not name it but make a headline statement like, 'Gold, silver and bronze on our Canal? How about red, white and blue? Where would you find ....
> ??



How about Summer Hues of the Canal, or possibly just Hues of the Canal?


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 7, 2016)

Canal in Color


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 7, 2016)

Canal not Banal


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 7, 2016)

Life on the Canal?  Canal Life?  Scenes from the Canal?  #CanalLiving


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 7, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> NancyMoranG said:
> 
> 
> > Yea it's making it hard to 'name' . It's almost like street photography, which I do NOT do....
> ...


Hmm, possible, th ask.



SquarePeg said:


> Canal in Color


Funny how 1 word makes a difference. I didn't think of 'IN' color. Was thinking Canal Colors or Colors 'OF' the Canal...
Thanks.

SquarePeg, we should be having a catered opening, I will invite you!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 7, 2016)

Canal Collage.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 8, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Canal Collage.


Hmmm. Canal Color Collage? 
I will send the Ranger all your ideas, thanks guys/gals.


----------



## EIngerson (Sep 8, 2016)

"The view from my office"

I have an album named this. LOL it just fits.


----------

